

Waking the Dragon: The Rise of Android in China - pietrofmaggi
http://www.visionmobile.com/blog/2010/09/waking-the-dragon-the-rise-of-android-in-china-2/

======
drtse4
Great article with a lot of data. One thing that leaves me puzzled is the fact
that an android programmed could earn as much as $3k/month, not the usual low
salary that one would expect in china.

Edit: After a brief investigation (please correct me if my figures doesn't
make sense), it seems that the salary range is quite wide, for an sw engineer
in Beijing/Shangai it goes from $400/m to $1200/m.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
He does specify that it's a developer with 2 years of Android experience,
which 90% of the survey respondents don't have. Combined with talk of Android
exploding in popularity it seems like supply and demand is doing its usual
thing.

~~~
drtse4
Yep, thought the same thing.

